# metal panel roof screw gun



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i know they make a screw gun for drywall but what about metal roof panels, seem they would make a fortune if they had one.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do a lot of metal roofs and use a 1/4" Millwaukee impact driver.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100% once you see how handy an impact driver is you'll stop using a drill for most jobs.
An impact driver has more torque, it can drill, drive nuts, bolts, screws with the right asserarys. 
I own 3, Ryobi 18 volt cordless drivers and at about $69.00 each worth every penny.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought myself a Millwaukee impact/drill combo set several years ago and was very impressed with them.There are still uses for the drill but the impact gets used 10-1.
Found them on sale last year and bought 3 more combo packs for my crew.Plus, there was a Millwaukee rep in the store at the time that gave me a free extra battery with each set.Impact,drill,charger and three batteries for $200 each set.Quite a deal.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I use my Ridgid impact for metal roofs and hanging drywall on metal studs all the time.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Milwaukee 0612-20 14.4v Cordless 1/2” Drill Driver is what ive been using. works perfect. ive owned one for about 20 years and havent worn it out yet, ive done 80 squares with it and it doesnt miss a beat and it easy to set the screws with it. i have 4 of them, one for backup for the one i use for screwing down the panels, one that has the malco turbo shears attached to it and a backup one with another set of malco turbo shears attached to it. they all work perfect, no complaints at all. just figured if some one made a screw gun that fed the screws it would be a real money maker. now with the newer screw guns, well i can see why you might need a impact gun, but mine is a older model with more than enough power. i actually looked at the newer 18 volt and up cordless before i opted to buy new 14.4 volt batteries for my old milwaukee. im sure they have really heavy duty cordless but those are going to be in the $200.00 price range and my old one works great. even when using 2 1/2" screws and going through two layers of shingles, goes though just like using 1 1/4" over plywood, cant tell the difference. 
*


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do have a Senco collated screw gun that I use on drywall ceilings and decks.Saves my old back but don't know how handy it would be on metal roofs if there was one for that purpose.Your bent over on the roof anyhow.


----------

